# Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2008)

Habe ich heute beim tote Algen abfische mit nach oben geholt...

Das Abfischen der Algen stelle ich jetzt besser ein, bisherige ausbeute:
1 __ Karausche, 1 __ Bitterling, 1 Molch, 2 Blaubandbärblinge und eine Kröte ...

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Okay, 67 mal gelesen, keiner eine Idee ...

Ich gehe die Sache jetzt mal logisch an.

Fische die dafür zu klein sind: __ Bitterling,__ Moderlieschen, __ Elritze, __ Blaubandbärbling.

__ Kröten und __ Molche sind es auch nicht ...

Bleiben über: __ Karausche, __ Rotfeder, __ Gründling, Nasen und der __ Goldfisch...

Oder ?

Die Eier waren 2-3 mm groß.

Axel


----------



## chromis (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hi Axel,

schau mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5937


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hallo Axel,

vielleicht sind es ja gar keine Eier - vielleicht sind es Samen von einer Pflanze. Sie erinnern mich irgendwie an welche, die ich kenne. Mir fällt nur im Augenblick nicht ein, welche...


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Ähh ...

Das war jetzt nicht als Aprilscherz gemeint ...

jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt, wie soll der Dünger auf 2m kommen ...

Ich hatte bei einigen Pflanzen (Seerosen) so kleine Düngertütchen von NG unter die Wurzeln gepackt, aber nicht an der Stelle wo ich sie heute gefunden hatte.

Ich bin jetzt fest von Fischlaich ausgegangen, da die körner auch sehr leicht waren...

Aber, danke erstmal, werde da morgen nochmal schaun.

Ohh man ist das Peinlich... man sollte nicht im Grippefieberwahn an den Teich gehen  

Axel


----------



## toschbaer (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hallo Axel,
 
 
Aber!


> Das __ Moderlieschen ist in Gefahr
> Eingeschleppter Fischparasit bedroht europäische Arten
> Kerstin Viering
> Ein eingeschleppter Parasit bedrohe die europäische Fischvielfalt, warnen Forscher um Rodolphe Gozlan vom Winfrith Technology Center im britischen Dorchester. Übertragen werde der Keim wahrscheinlich von einer aus Asien stammenden Fischart namens __ Blaubandbärbling, schreibt das Team im Fachmagazin Nature.
> .....


Mehr lesen...

LG
Friedhelm

_EDIT by Annett: Text rechtskonform eingekürzt und mit Quelle versehen. Bitte achtet selbst darauf! :beeten _


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Sehr interessant, habe ich vorher noch nicht gehört.

Habe zwar viel über die Anpassungsfähigkeit von Blaubandbärblingen gelesen, aber nicht das sie tötlich für __ Moderlieschen sein sollten.
Um so erstaunter ist es, das sie sogar als lebende Köderfische angeboten werden (Anglershops).
Kann es sein das man in den letzten 3 Jahren zu neuen Erkenntnissen gekommen ist ?

Für die Mods: das Zitat kann hier nachgelesen werden.

Axel


----------



## toschbaer (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hallo Axel,
hmmm|



> Einfluss des Vorhandenseins von Blaubandbärblingen (Pseudorasbora Parva) auf die Überwinterung von Karpfen und Schleien
> Zielsetzung
> Es existiert aus den 1980ger Jahren ein Hinweis aus Moldawien, dass sich große Blaubandbärblinge bei hoher Besatzdichte und entsprechendem Hunger parasitisch am Muskelfleisch von __ Silberkarpfen ernährt hatten. In einem kleinen Aquarienversuch im Jahr 2002 an der Außenstelle für Karpfenteichwirtschaft des Institutes für Fischerei wurde beobachtet, dass Blaubandbärblinge Schleien große Wunden im Muskel zufügten. ...


Mehr lesen....

_EDIT by Annett: Text eingekürzt und mit Quelle versehen._


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hi Friedhelm,
den Bericht kenne ich.

Bisher konnte ich noch an keinen der Fische Bisswunden sehen.
Im Winter waren sie genau so ruhig wie die anderen Fische, jetzt drehen sie im Schwarm mit anderen ihre Runden.

Ich weis ja nicht wie ausgehungert die im Experiment waren, aber ein verhalten wirst du dann bei vielen Fischen finden.

Also solange sie nicht überhand nehmen, sehe ich da keinen handlungsbedarf ...

Axel


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Um so erstaunter ist es, das sie sogar als lebende Köderfische angeboten werden (Anglershops).



Lebende Köderfische? Dachte das sei verboten ...


----------



## midnite (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hi,
sowas ähnliches hätten wir auch letzes jahr. es stellte sich heraus, dass es sich um Dünger handelt und zwar Ufermattendünger vom NG. hast du auch sowas eingesetzt?

sieht nähmlich genau so aus...


----------



## sternhausen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was habe ich denn da für Laich gefunden ?*

Hallo zusammen
Auch mich erinnert das sehr an Dünger und da du ja auch Fische im Teich hast, könnte ich mir vorstellen,daß diese für die Verteilung der Kügelchen zuständig sind.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------

